# Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

There are three different styles of grille available for the 2003 to 2006 model year Phaetons, as illustrated below. MY 2003 and 2004 Phaetons, worldwide, all shared the same grill style. Effective with the start of MY 2005 production, a new grille was introduced for the long wheelbase Phaeton, and the grill design for the short wheelbase Phaeton was modified slightly. There is less chrome on the 2005 SWB grille, the upper horizontal band is a bit thicker, and overall, the grille has a stronger family resemblance to the other VW products.
I purchased a 2005 SWB grille in Europe earlier this month, and retrofitted it to my 2004 LWB Phaeton. All three grilles are fully interchangeable, because the hood is identical on all cars. The retrofit process was very simple, and took about 15 minutes to complete. The photos below illustrate how to do it.
The MY 2003, 2004 Grille and the MY 2005, 2006 LWB Grille can be purchased from any VW dealer in North America. The MY 2005, 2006 SWB Grille is not available in North America, retail price in Germany is €145 (about USD $190), and the part number for the SWB Grille is 3D0 853 651 H PWF.
I understand it is also possible to order a grille that can be painted to match the body colour of the car, however, I have not investigated this.
Michael
*MY 2003 and 2004 Grille – all cars, worldwide








MY 2005 and 2006 Grille – long wheelbase Phaetons








MY 2005 and 2006 Grille – short wheelbase Phaetons*








To change from one grille style to another, proceed as follows:
*Lift the hood, and remove the 6 screws securing the grille to the hood.








Remove the two bolts at each end of the grille.








Gently wiggle the grille free from the hood.








When installing the new grille, pay very careful attention to the fit at the upper outboard corners. 
Tighten the 2 screws at each end first, then the 6 across the top.








The 2005, 2006 SWB Grille installed. Less chrome overall.








Left:* SWB Grille MY 2005 and 2006. *Right:* MY 2003, 2004 grille.
BTW, my VW dealer - Volkswagen Richmond Hill - is offering the car on the right for sale at a very attractive price. 
They'll even include a different grille if you want. It is the Dealership Demo Phaeton.








*Part Number Details*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Nice write up Michael. I kinda like that thicker band of chrome around the edges.
BTW, how much do they want for that silver car? My dad might want it. 
Might be a road trip.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related post - Grille Design Changes for 2005 and 2006


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_BTW, how much do they want for that silver car? My dad might want it.

Hi David:
I don't know what the dealership is asking for that car. It was the loaner that was kept for customers who bought a Phaeton, but since I was the only customer who bought a Phaeton, it didn't see much service. The Phaeton tech - who is also the service department foreman - was the primary driver, so you can be assured that this car is in 'better than perfect' condition.
Give the dealership a call - +1 (905) 889-7701, and ask to speak to Curtis Wichtler. Let him know that you and I know each other. Be aware that it is a Canadian spec car (speedometer in km/h, and temperatures in Cesius). I don't think there are any special issues importing a Canadian car into the USA, but you might want to check the NHTSA Importation Rules for Canadian Cars. My guess is that the car will comply in every way, because the speedometer shows both km/h and MPH. But, check first.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (dcowan699)*

I like this grille.....








It looks like a set of wings flying.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (TREGinginCO)*

That's the 2005 and onwards LWB grille for the ROW markets. It was also fitted to 2005 Phaetons in the NAR market.
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

The thing I find amusing about replacing the Phaeton's grill is that nobody will know that you did so since they've never seen another Phaeton. I've been looking for another Phaeton on the road for a long, long time and I've only seen one traveling the other direction.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (pretendcto)*








Exactly. I personally prefer the look of the 2005 and onward SWB grille, because it is a bit more low key - it has the least amount of chrome in it of any of the three grilles. However, it is very much an 'individual taste' issue, and we have three that we can choose from.
I do have a spare 2005 and onward LWB grille, but I have not bothered to try it out. I think it is a bit too much of an eye-catcher. The 2005 and onward SWB has a lot in common with the new Jetta grille.
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I was just thinking the exact same thing regarding the chrome content. Hmmm, maybe a SWB 2005 grill is in my future. Thanks again Michael.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_...*MY 2003 and 2004 Phaetons, worldwide, all shared the same grill style*. Effective with the start of MY 2005 production, a new grille was introduced for the long wheelbase Phaeton, and the grill design for the short wheelbase Phaeton was modified slightly. ...

Michael,
I noticed on the below pictures, something that seams to dispute the above:
















Both cars are V8 models and were shown on Dubai Motorshow in *Dec. 2003* so they should be 2004 models. I don't remember if both were SWB or any of them was a LWB.
(If the grill on the silver car is not clearly visible due to picture's size, I can get a bigger one stored in another PC)


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

BTW, the black car had the top of dashboard wrapped in leather:








Does it means it was a VW Individual product or back then the division wasn't established yet and that was an available factory option?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (Highline)*

It appears to me that the silver car has an 03/04 grill and the black car has an 05.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_It appears to me that the silver car has an 03/04 grill and the black car has an 05.

That is what I want to point out. Both cars were manufactured in 2003 therefore the so called "'05 grill" was available since at least 1 year earlier.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_I noticed on the below pictures, something that seams to dispute the above _(grille fitment on production vehicles)_

Hi Highline:
VW has been known to make minor variations to build specifications in response to the requests of importers in different areas of the world. A good example is the V6 powered LWB cars that are available in Singapore, or the fitment of the current European SWB grille on 2006 LWB vehicles that were exported to North America.
Concerning the auto show pictures, though - I almost wonder if VW put a pre-production example of the (then new) LWB grille on the cars that were exhibited at that auto show, just to gauge public reaction to the design? Auto shows seem to be pretty common venues for manufacturers to float trial balloons and see how they go over. Just a guess...
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_BTW, the black car had the top of dashboard wrapped in leather... Does it means it was a VW Individual product or back then the division wasn't established yet and that was an available factory option?

A leather covered dashboard (including leather covered door sill caps on the inside of the four doors) has always been a regular production option that can be ordered in the ROW market - no need to go through VW individual to get it. I have a model year 2003 German market Phaeton brochure that lists the 'extended leather' and 'leather dashboard' as option choices, in the same section as trailer hitches, 12 channel stereo, garage door openers, and other run of the mill (not VW Individual) options.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

A larger picture of the 2003 (December) Dubai Motorshow Phaetons (and their grills):


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I have a Nocturne Aubergine 2004 V8 and the car is the body shop for some minor front-end work. OK, you see I was ready the lawyer screen for the nav system when this car in front of me stopped suddenly...








I was considering having the grill painted with body color paint as I am not a big fan of what I consider excess chrome. Does anyone have any experience with doing this? Are there any prep issues that the body-shop should (and might not) be aware of? They don't want to make any guarantees as to this particular work, but I'm still considering doing it.
BTW, I have a new oxymoron. Minor body shop work.


_Modified by car_guy at 1:04 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (car_guy)*

I painted a chrome grill on a Murano, Very light sanding with a Scotch brite pad, so their was some tooth for the primer to grab onto and then a smoothing of the primer with a clean rag and then Spray painted. Worked fine. and still holding up perfectly. If you have doubts take it to a good body shop.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (GripperDon)*

*Archival Note:*
Related discussion - Aftermarket Phaeton grills.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note* 
Related threads:
Discussion about fabricating a custom Phaeton grill
Body kits/styling, etc.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Here's my "different" grill - a one-off chromed wire mesh beauty made from a stock 2005 LWB grill. Read/see more under the two links Michael posted above.




























_Modified by Paldi at 10:37 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Rehost please - very temped to do this


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (paddyh)*

(My) photos rehosted.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Mine is 2004 LWB, it has what you call MY 2005 and 2006 Grille – long wheelbase Phaetons *NOT* MY 2003 and 2004 Grille.
All LWB 2004 Phaetons in Kuwait have the same grill. SWB 2004 has different grill similar to the new SWB or 2003/2004 model grill.

Ahmad


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I am looking for a 2005/2006 grille for my Phaeton (current one is peeling off and I like better the new design, 2005 versus 2004, less chrome), I have not been able to find one yet, I've been looking mainly in eBay, do you have any other places where I can look for one ?, a new one with the emblem and shipping is $280 aprox. from an Internet dealer, thanks


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: Retrofitting a different Grille to a Phaeton (brosen)*

I purchased a MY2009 LWB grill with ACC (VW emblem is radar transparent) which replaced MY2005. You can get this thru OEMplus.com or European retailer. I also got the chrome Fog light grills and center chrome bar for the front bumper. Basically a facelift.


















_Modified by Roger Moore at 10:19 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mine*

Did mine myself, emblem is removeable, city of Wolfsburg (VW headquarters) seal. 

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/grill/IMG_0182.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bobby Boogienights (Oct 26, 2010)

Your Grille is AWESOME!!! That's the look that I'm going for. I saw the Wolfsburg emblems on ebay... Did you order yours from there? Will you post directions on how you customized your grille?


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

brosen said:


> I am looking for a 2005/2006 grille for my Phaeton (current one is peeling off and I like better the new design, 2005 versus 2004, less chrome), I have not been able to find one yet, I've been looking mainly in eBay, do you have any other places where I can look for one ?, a new one with the emblem and shipping is $280 aprox. from an Internet dealer, thanks


 If you want to pay their price............You can find them all here: 

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_25_35


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I got the standard grille off eBay, had to take it apart first, then cut out the center slats, dremelled and sanded the edges of the frame, then painted it black. I found a place online that sells powdercoated mesh, cut it to fit, and fasted the sheet with special chicken-wire screws into the frame. The seal was found online as well, not eBay. If anyone needs more detailed info or pictures, pm me and I'll help you out as much as I can. It took a good long afternoon to do, and probably cost around $265 total.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry it's so vague, but I'm typing with my thumbs on my I-phone, haha.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of 2007, 2008 and 2009 grills?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I also built a custom lower grill using parts from a VW Passat.









My 2005 Top grill with Passat lower grill surround.









How things line up style-wise.









Passat bumper from ebay.









Trial fitting. After a bit of trimming it fit nicely. Then paint it, attach the chrome trim and you're done.


----------

